# Deadmodz RBA



## shaunnadan (25/10/15)

A new glass top cap atty from vk (clone) 

Box contents :

O rings 
Spare glass top cap 
Some leds 
Screw driver and spare screws 

It's a quad post rda with decent size holes (easily fit in some 20g wire) 

Build deck is a bit awkward to work in with it but not impossible. 

The top cap has a fixed drip tip that seems a bit thin but feels very comfortable.

There were 2 color options . Black and clear but I swapped my spare black top cap for a clear so I have a set.

Current build is a 0.3ohm , 3mm id , 9 wraps dual coil with kanthal and wicked with some cotton bacon v2 

At 100w it's a dense warm Vape  

This morning I decided to pop in one of the LEDs. 

The original atty comes with the temperature resistant leds in an individual packet. 

Popped in the blue led (they all clear until you fire them) with the longer lead going to the positive post and fired ! 







At 100w (6.2v) I've given it a decent 10 second pulse without it blowing or having any sort of effect. Will test it through the day and night to see if it's any good. 

Current coolness factor : 9/10 ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

Thanks for your impressions. Love the cool factors!


----------



## shaunnadan (25/10/15)

Here's a pic on the highway without any external lighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/10/15)

Driving in a residential area with street lights 

It's a bit distracting whilst driving and other drivers do tend to look over and then laugh when they see the clouds pouring out the windows, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## stevie g (25/10/15)

Insane!


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/15)

Man, thats like some crazy ass tuner underbody neon light kit. 

Better hope the law doesnt think its the glow from your cell's screen and slap you with a fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Awesome @shaunnadan 
Blue lights - rock and roll!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

haha, now you just need a ridiculously over priced german luxury sedan painted black


----------



## shaunnadan (25/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> haha, now you just need a ridiculously over priced german luxury sedan painted black



Lol, got that in gun metal grey already... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/10/15)

Decided to inspect the coil and LEDs after a full days use. 

The coil was a bit gunky as expected and the kanthal had its typical oxidized finish. The led leads were still perfect and the led showed no damage. 

Now I built my midnight oil special.... 

It's a twisted 24g kanthal, 8 wraps around 3mm id dual coil, Scottish wicked with some ko gen. 0.2ohm build that shines at 130+ wattages. 

This RBA isn't made for this kinda build. The top cap gets blistering hot and the air slits aren't effective. By the 3rd lung hit it's burning your lips. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

I just got one of these. The deck is a bit of a pain but it makes for a pretty good vape. The flavour is great, better than my Velocity even and the airflow allows for some pretty big clouds. Dual 24g Kanthal on 3mm ID at 0.30 ohms...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

